
Link Building from A to Z - makimaki
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/link-building-from-a-to-z
======
intregus
I know that SEO stuff might be relevant to _some_ peoples interests here, but
this is neither "Hacker", or "News".

~~~
ironkeith
With so many SEO articles I find that it's all so incredibly gimmicky and
formulaic. It's more about writing link bait to get link juice and build
traffic than creating and sharing quality content. For that reason I would
rather not see HN become a resource for furthering that pap. There are likely
some SEO articles that fall into the latter category, and I wouldn't mind
seeing them here from time to time...

That said, this one belongs in the former.

~~~
sosuke
Articles like this remind me of the covers of Cosmopolitan, the same content
every month shifted around the page with a new background image.

